# Bored silly!



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

We all need to go catch some Tuna! Just need some decent weather...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nah, seas are fine. I'll get the pathfinder fueled up after work. Should be OK for a rig run


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll follow in my backcountry!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I haven't been fishing in so long I have resorted to taking the hook off of one of my old chuggers and rigging it on my ultra light. My dog loves chasing it so I just go in my back yard and toss it and reel as fast as I can.....only drag I've heard sing in a while.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Adam, do you ever bait and switch with a fly rod? I use a 4/5 wt for chihuahuas and min-pins, 6-7 for boston terriers, jack russels and such and break out the 10+Wt for Chows, Labs and similar sized game. I only use the 15WT for mastiffs and great danes. Super long runs on those breeds


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh God y'all are killing me!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Adam, do you ever bait and switch with a fly rod? I use a 4/5 wt for chihuahuas and min-pins, 6-7 for boston terriers, jack russels and such and break out the 10+Wt for Chows, Labs and similar sized game. I only use the 15WT for mastiffs and great danes. Super long runs on those breeds


I'm only a small breed fisherman right now, my dachshund gives my little ultra light hell. Thinking of rigging my dredge with little chewies and pulling it down the street, see if I can raise a bull dog.


----------

